# Backflow prevention for a water softener



## Sifu

Does a water softener require backflow prevention between the municipal supply and the appliance?


----------



## fatboy

Yes, in CO it does...........State Plumbing rules......


----------



## mark handler

Both the IPC AND UPC require a separation between the supply and discharge of the system.

A water softener though not specifically mentioned in that code section needs a separation.

It can be with an air gap,  or backflow preventer.

I would start with manufacturers instructions.


----------



## Sifu

Yeah, I understand the protection from contamination at the discharge, my question is for the supply prior to the bypass valves/tanks.  Thanks Fatboy, I will look up those rules.


----------



## cda

not a plumber

but a water heater does not need one, kind of similar set up?


----------



## mark handler

cda said:
			
		

> not a plumber but a water heater does not need one, kind of similar set up?


Water heater does not produce waste water


----------



## Sifu

Big discussion at the office today about this.  I can't find any I-code that would require it.  IPC 608.3 comes close but does not list a softener as needing protection from BOTH backflow and contamination, only from contamination.  To my thinking if the softener is protected from contamination then the worst that could happen in a backflow situation is some softened water would get pulled back past the meter, and like CDA said, not much different than a water heater.  As far as I know the flush water is separate from the potable water so no waste water.  Not everyone in my office agrees but if I don't have a code to go by then I won't require it.  Fatboy, I read the CO rules but didn't find anything on it.  If you can point me to the specific rule it would be appreciated.  Otherwise I'm putting this one to bed.


----------



## north star

*& * & * &*

Sifu,

Which code & edition are you using ?..........In reading Section 608.3 [ from the `09 IPC ],

...how do plan to protect the water supply from contamination before it enters the water

softener ?

*608.3 - Devices, appurtenances, appliances and apparatus:  *"All devices,

appurtenances, appliances and apparatus intended to serve some special function, such

as sterilization, distillation, processing, cooling, or storage of ice or foods, and that

connect to the water  supply system, shall be provided with protection against backflow

and contamination of the water supply system............Water pumps, filters, softeners, tanks

and all other appliances and devices that handle or treat potable water *shall be*

*protected against contamination.*".......Also,  see Section 608.12.

*& * & * &*


----------



## fatboy

Thanks north star, and sorry Sifu, I confused it with the rules regarding what constitutes plumbing work.


----------



## Sifu

North Star, your question is the basis for my op.  I am questioning whether that protection requirement exists.  My initial belief was that the requirement did exist but in trying to confirm that I am coming up empty.  The first part of  608.3 does indicate protection of the water supply system against backflow but the second part of 608.3 requires that the softener be protected against contamination, which is done with an air gap at the discharge, with no mention of protecting the supply from backflow.  Seems that section is careful to point out that the softener is required to be protected from contamination only and the other items listed be protected from both.  Since they specifically call out softeners for contamination apart from the other items that is how I read it.  I am looking at IPC 09 and 15 (we just adopted the 15 so I am in the midst of inspecting permits under both codes) but I don't recall any difference on this subject.


----------



## fatboy

Sifu said:
			
		

> Fatboy, I read the CO rules but didn't find anything on it.  If you can point me to the specific rule it would be appreciated.  Otherwise I'm putting this one to bed.


I did too, and couldn't find it. I could have swore they specifically called it out. Maybe in the past adoptions........oh well, sorry for the bad info, my bad.


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @ ~*





Sifu,

Can you please assist me in understanding further how an "air gap type

application" on the discharge side is installed \ applied ?

Also, does the water softener system introduce chemicals in to the

water system,  or is it a "closed system" of filters,  or something else ?  





*~ @ ~ @*


----------



## north star

*@ ~ @ ~*

Sifu,

I read Section 608.3  &  608.12 [ from the `09 IPC  ]  to mean that the

potable water supply *" to "* the water softening system must be protected

from contamination *" from "* the actual process(es) of the water softening

system.......How are you reading these sections ?



*~ @ ~ @*


----------



## Sifu

The air gap to which I refer is the discharge line draining the brine to the floor drain, or some other location with a suitable air gap between the discharge and the inlet.  This is in case the sewer backs up and contaminates the discharge line, just like for a water heater T&P discharge pipe. And what I know of the softener is that it is a closed system, hard water in, run through the medium and soft water out.  The brine/salt is used to clean the softening medium in a separate tank.  But not 100% sure about those inner workings.


----------



## mtlogcabin

http://backflowconsulting.com/backflow-prevention-to-stop-cross-contamination/

[h=3]Private home water service connected to sewer line![/h]*Whenever I get a customer who complains that backflow prevention isn’t needed, I like to pull out stories like this one.*

Some of us on the inside of the backflow industry _(those of us who don’t have a life and think this kind of stuff is cool)_ knew much of the details of the incident as they were unfolding a couple of years ago. We were just not able to talk about it.

Now that the trial is over, here’s what we know…kinda.

Several years ago a Commerce City family had a contractor install a water softener on the main water service to their home. Soon after the install the family noticed taste and odor issues with the drinking water. One of the family members was diagnosed with Chrone’s disease less than a month later. After several years of investigation and a jury trial, the contractor was found responsible.

The following are excerpts of recent news releases from Channel 4 and 7 News in Denver, Colorado:

Channel 4 reported on October 26, 2012 that a jury had awarded a Commerce City family “nearly $1 million in damages after drinking water contaminated with raw sewage”. Channel 7 had reported two days earlier that a jury awarded the family $465,000.00 and $462,000.00 for “negligent infliction of emotional distress and extreme and outrageous conduct”.



[h=3]So…what happened?[/h]*In one sentence, the installer directly connected the water softener drain line to the sewer.*

Those of us in the backflow industry would immediately identify this as a cross connection that MUST be protected by an air gap (an adequate physical separation between the water softener and the sewer). This isn’t just a good idea; this physical separation is required by both the International Plumbing Code and the Uniform Plumbing Code.

Those of you who have not been trained in cross connection control might wonder how the drinking water became contaminated. There are actually three ways the sewage can get back into the drinking water lines:

1) A *siphon* may be created by a city water pipe break or high water usage. The sub-atmospheric pressure within the city pipes would cause the sewage to be sucked into the water softener.

 2) *Capillary* action causes water to move against gravity due to the combination of surface tension of water and adhesive forces between the liquid and container that act to lift the water (Thank you Wikipedia for a simple explanation). If the water has come in contact with sewage then microbiological contaminates can move with the water back into the water softeners.

3) One of the things that cause backflow through *backpressure* is elevation. If the level of sewage is above the softener then backpressure could fill the drain line of the softener. Sewage backup flooding a basement is not unusual. Another cause of backpressure would be if the water softener’s drain line was attached to the sewer line that ran along the ceiling of the basement above the softener. It is common for the sewer pipes to be above the basement floor in older houses. Now we have a situation where sewage can move from the sewer line to the softener constantly.

How the sewage actually came in contact with the softener’s resin tank is open to question. Court transcripts may be the only way to find out. We do know that a simple air gap would have prevented the whole problem.

This article can be found on Fred Spengler’s new blog at: www.backflowconsulting.com. Come join in the conversation and give us your ideas and comments on this story and others.


----------



## north star

*~ @ ~ @*









IMO,  ...inside the Timer & Valve Assembly [ shown here ]

would also be a place of a possible cross connection, and

not just at the drain pipe location.

I'm thinking that after the process of water softening

has taken place, and the "wastes" of the process is headed

for the drain, ...that those "wastes" would be a source of

contamination to the potable supply coming in to the water

softener system itself........Maybe I'm wrong...

Your thoughts...





*@ ~ @ ~*


----------



## Sifu

I read 608.3 this way:  the first section, referring to the devices and appliances that serve a special function must be protected against contamination from cross connection downstream which would infect the individual appliances AND if they connect to the water supply system then the system must be protected from them by backflow prevention.  The second section referring to the softener must only be protected against contamination which would infect the appliance.  The two sections seem to be separate and distinct provisions, separated by a period which would seem to make them separate and distinct requirements.  I fully admit that when I first read that section I didn't see it that way but after dissecting it that is the conclusion I came to.  I see 608.12 is basically a repeat of the second part of 608.3.  I see your point about the potential for contamination within the appliance but am making the assumption (I know, I know) that the mechanism inside prevents that in some way.  I also found that same article posted by log cabin but again it is only addressing the contamination of the local system, and if the proper protection against that occurance had been installed then no possibility of contamination of the supply system could occur.  If I am reading these section correctly then apparently the code does not recognize any potential of the softener to produce contamination back into the system in the absence of cross contamination downstream of the appliance.  The code could certainly be written better.  Maybe I will ask ICC when I get time.


----------



## Sifu

Here is the response from ICC on this matter.  Basically what I was thinking.

_Thank you for your inquiry. Your question is:_

_Q1: Does IPC 608.3 (and P2902.2)  require the supply system upstream of a water softener be protected against backflow from the softener by a listed backflow preventer? _

_I have rephrased your question so that I can provide an answer with clarity:_

_Rephrased Q1: Is a backflow preventer required on the potable water supply line to a filter, a water pump, a water softener, a potable water tank or other appliances that handle or treat potable water?_

_A1: No. The words of the last sentence say “Water pumps, filters, softeners, tanks and other appliances and devices that handle or treat potable water shall be protected against contamination”.  Note that the sentence does not say that the potable water system connected to these items must be protected by a backflow preventer._

_My understanding of this sentence is that the water pumps, softeners, tanks, appliances and devices are all components of a system that supplies potable water to potable water system that has outlets that already incorporate a method of backflow prevention at the outlet. For example, a water closet flush tank has an air gap integral to the fill valve. A lavatory has an air gap between the faucet outlet and the basin. A hose bibb has a vacuum breaker on the outlet. The sentence is concerned about the contamination that could enter water pumps, softeners, tanks and water treatment devices and water treatment appliances from outside of those components. For example, a water filter or a pump that was installed in a pit would not be protected against contamination. The pit could fill up with water of unknown quality and under a backflow condition in the potable water system (from either the house side or the supply side), contaminants could be drawn into the filter housing or into the pump.  A water softener typically has two discharges (other than the connection supplying the potable water distribution system of the building): the brine tank overflow and the resin bed backwash discharge line. The installation instructions for the water softener requires that those discharges be protected by an air gap. Providing those air gaps is what is meant by protecting the water softener against contamination._

_This section does not require “backflow preventers” on the potable water supply connection to a potable water treatment component that supplies potable water to the potable water supply system._


----------



## Buelligan

Curious, does this section in the IPC (highlighted in red text) exempt residential dwellings from IPC regulation? Which means you cannot enforce IPC codes on a residential dwelling, correct?  "....*shall* comply with the International Residential Code."


[A] 101.2 Scope.
The provisions of this code shall apply to the erection, installation, alteration, repairs, relocation, replacement, addition to, use or maintenance of plumbing systems within this jurisdiction. This code shall regulate nonflammable medical gas, inhalation anesthetic, vacuum piping, nonmedical oxygen systems and sanitary and condensate vacuum collection systems. The installation of fuel gas distribution piping and equipment, fuel-gas-fired water heaters and water heater venting systems shall be regulated by the International Fuel Gas Code. Provisions in the appendices shall not apply unless specifically adopted.

Exception: Detached one- and two-family dwellings and multiple single-family dwellings (townhouses) not more than three stories high with separate means of egress and their accessory structures shall comply with the International Residential Code.


----------



## north star

*& * * &*





> *"Curious, does this section in the IPC (highlighted in red text)*
> *exempt residential dwellings from IPC regulation?*


Yes !......By the Letter of the [ Plumbing ] Code.........That
said, a jurisdiction could adopt the IPC to use in their application
of the Code........Some jurisdictions do just this, because the IPC
is more extensive in its scope and depth of the various applications.
A mere signature can choose to NOT adopt the plumbing sections in
the IRC, and to use the IPC instead.


*& * * &*


----------



## HForester

MODERATOR: The last two posts are hijacking the subject of the original OLD post. Should be moved.

The I-Codes are developed as a _set_ of model codes that are correlated to work together. Therefore, the exception is model code language to point the reader to the appropriate code within the set of model codes. That exception may not exist in the actual adopted code of the jurisdiction. 

Of course, some jurisdictions don't "like" having more than one plumbing code to deal with. And it is their prerogative to amend/modify the model code set during their adoption process.  So yes, "a mere signature can choose to NOT adopt the plumbing sections in the IRC, and to use the IPC instead." Well, it is not necessarily quite that simple in most jurisdictions...there are local public hearings held and affected parties can talk about the pros and cons so that the people who make that final decision (usually a panel of state//county/local officials) have input to make a vote to effect the changes.


----------



## Bella Jeri

I am planning to add a water softener to my home since we have hard water problems. I plan to also run a separate line off the softener so I can wash my cars. 

I am also planning on buying a electromagnetic water softener which my plumber recommends. This will allow it to be run through the entire house and be used for cooking, ice cubes and drinking. 

Have any of you had any experience with this kind of softener instead of the typical salt based systems. 

Thanks!


----------

